# Analyzing and improving acoustics



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,
I'm testing a collaboration project:
- I send some test files to some guys
- they play them in their control room and send the files back to me
- I analyze the files and send some tips and a calculated impulse response to be loaded in a convolution reverb for the main mixer bus and kept there while mixing

I'm working with people from Nederlands, Germany, Greece.

It is for "visibility" and fun purposes.

If anybody is interested, I'm uploading the results and snapshots on the web on our studio's website:

www.skstudio.it ("servizi" page)

Here is a graph:










I'll be grateful for any comment here 

Quinto


----------



## Doug Plumb (Mar 16, 2007)

As soon as you move your test mic 2 inches then the deconvolver will be all out of whack and add more distortion above a few hundred Hz. EQ is often most effective in the midband where even the best speakers can almost always be improved. These differences are mostly heard in speech not music but they are very worthwhile.

EQ should be done on Mid/HF effects that are not related to the room placement and should only be done to fix resonances and mild amplitude correction that usually is required after correcting for a resonance.

Thats my two cents worth


----------

